# Verizon's 4g problem.



## del9800 (Aug 8, 2011)

OK, I'm not sure if anyone one else has or is experiencing a data connection problem with Verizon's 4g toggling off and on. I know I "was" and this is my theory and it has actually worked for me but first let me start from beginning. I got new tbolt because having this issue, I rooted and install ROM and everything seem as it was fine until I decided to connect to myverizon app and as soon as I did I started experiencing the toggling off and on again. So I decided to un-install myverizon app and reflash radio again and sure enough everything fine now. Well like I said just my theory but I think if u log in to myverizon app its causing this data problem. Inconclusion if you un-install myverizon app and reflash radio you shouldn't have any more data connection problems.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kr0n (Jul 12, 2011)

My 4g has been dropping out over the last week. Right now I have no data, as my tbolt isn't swtiching to 3g either. I don't use the myverizon app (I don't even have it installed)


----------



## del9800 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well there goes that theory. I know it was to good to be true. It seem to work for me. Have u flashed .19 radio?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Too many threads on this... yes, Verizon's network sometimes sucks.

Ask yourself, are you in a 4G area, or an Extended 4G area.


----------

